# Looking to move to Amsterdam this August!



## JayGyles (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello

So i'm a Canadian looking to move to Amsterdam this coming August/September, with my girlfriend. She's originally from France, so there is no issue for her to get into the country. I've been on the Official Netherlands government website, looking up all the required documents. It all seems pretty straightforward, except for the part about the medical Insurance It say's you need a minimum of 30,000 euro medical insurance? I assume that can't be right, cause it certainly sounds outrages.

So if there is anyone out there who has done Nethrlands working holiday visa and are able to give me more info, that would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally you need a health insurance policy that roughly equals the national health insurance program. The 30,000€ refers to the maximum payout value of the policy, not to its cost. Check with an international insurer (AXA, Allianz, Bupa, etc.) about expat insurance (not travel insurance).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JayGyles (Mar 25, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally you need a health insurance policy that roughly equals the national health insurance program. The 30,000€ refers to the maximum payout value of the policy, not to its cost. Check with an international insurer (AXA, Allianz, Bupa, etc.) about expat insurance (not travel insurance).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev for the info. 

I have one more question that you maybe able to answer. My gf is originally from France and we've been together for over a year, 7 months in the UK, about 6 months in canada. Although between there were two months when we were apart (I stayed in canada and she went back to the UK to sort things out) Would we be able to to apply for France spouse visa? If we had letters from people we knew and documents statig that we have been together such and such time.

Thanks


----------

